# Should you take creatine and protein everyday or just training days?



## nemesis1 (Dec 21, 2009)

So I'm going to start working out again, I didnt bother with supplements before but i just bought some creatine caps and protein powder to help things along this time, but do i take them every day or just on training days? There seems to be a very mixed opinion on this, what are you guys views on it?


----------



## PaysageDHiver (Jun 18, 2011)

If the creatine is any good, there'll be detailed directions on the bottle. 

You have a lot of freedom with the protein. I like to take my whey right when I get up in the morning (get protein in me right away), right after a workout (of course), and any other time when I haven't gotten protein from a food source for 3-4 hours. So, I take it every day, usually multiple times a day. Doing this has significantly aided my growth.


----------



## nemesis1 (Dec 21, 2009)

Ok thanks, the bottle says take 6 caps a day but a lot of people online are saying only take it on training days, i guess i'll go with the 6 per days for the first month or two as i'll need all the extra help i can get in the beginning, when i was training before without supplements the results were just not coming at all.


----------



## jimbo00 (Nov 28, 2010)

I have creatine everyday.
creatine nitrate (3g) on workout days, and normal creatine mono (2-3g) on non workout days as the nitrate is more expensive.


----------



## paulyD (Feb 16, 2011)

nemesis1 said:


> Ok thanks, the bottle says take 6 caps a day but a lot of people online are saying only take it on training days, i guess i'll go with the 6 per days for the first month or two as i'll need all the extra help i can get in the beginning, when i was training before without supplements the results were just not coming at all.


trust me you need to use your creatine and protien supplement EVERYDAY. not just training days

i wouldnt bother with those creatine capsules either. theres a lot of new age creatine stuff on the market like pills and different types of creatine that are ''supposedly'' better than the old stuff. but there is absolutely no evidence to prove this at all

the best creatine is just plain old creatine monohydrate powder (as long as its from a good brand and not just any old cheap dirt stuff). you can get a tub that contains 100 servings for a very good price. and all you need is 1 scoop per day (5 grams). you do NOT need to load either. just 5g per day

best way to take it is after training with whey and simple sugars. or on non training days 1st thing in morning with simple sugars 30 mins before breakfast


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

Screw creatin just take the protien


----------



## 2Talkative (Nov 1, 2007)

Kennnie said:


> Screw creatin just take the protien


I agree...


----------



## Nibbler (Nov 5, 2010)

Everyday...why the hell not? i cant see why people would say only on training days unless you cant afford it

As for creatine Cycle on and off it and try diffrent brands you'll soon notice the difference and which ones let you squeeze out those few extra reps and which don't.


----------



## paulyD (Feb 16, 2011)

Kennnie said:


> Screw creatin just take the protien


why ? creatine is a quality product


----------



## Xande (Jul 18, 2011)

paulyD said:


> trust me you need to use your creatine and protien supplement EVERYDAY. not just training days
> 
> i wouldnt bother with those creatine capsules either. theres a lot of new age creatine stuff on the market like pills and different types of creatine that are ''supposedly'' better than the old stuff. but there is absolutely no evidence to prove this at all
> 
> ...


Agree with everything you stated. I have only used monohydrate, never messed with ester yet especially considering that it's more expensive per serving.


----------

